# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Video học tiếng Anh-GIỚI THIỆU NGƯỜI THÂN, BẠN BÈ, ĐỒNG NGHIỆP - Tiếng Anh giao tiếp cơ bản

## tenten

MẪU CÂU


This is Hien
Đây là Hiền


This is Phuong, and this is Hue
Đây là Phương , còn đây là Huệ


Le, this is my friend Nghia, from Can Tho
Giới thiệu với chị Lê, đây là Nghĩa, người bạn ở Cần Thơ của em


This is Tuan. He is good at History
Đây là Tuấn. Cậu ấy rất giỏi môn Lịch sử


Hi, Huong. This is Sang, my classmate
Chào Hương, đây là Sáng, bạn cùng lớp với mình


Mr Quoc, this is Ms Thuy, my colleague
Anh Quốc này, đây là chị Thúy, đồng nghiệp của tôi


Let me introduce you to him now. Thang, this is my daughter, Nhung
Để bố giới thiệu con với chú ấy nhé. Anh Thắng à, đây là Nhung – con gái tôi


Let me introduce you to my mother
Để tôi giới thiệu anh với mẹ tôi nhé


Please let me introduce the director of our factory, Mr Khai
Cho phép tôi được giới thiệu anh Khải – giám đốc phân xưởng chúng tôi


I’m really sorry. I should have introduced you to each other
Thành thật xin lỗi, lẽ ra tôi phải giới thiệu các anh với nhau trước mới phải


May I introduce Thao to you?
Để tôi giới thiệu Thảo với anh nhé?


May I have your name, please?
Anh vui lòng chho tôi biết tên được không?


May I ask who you are?
Tôi có thể biết anh là ai được không?


Who are you?
Anh là ai?


Do you know Phu?
Anh biết Phú chứ?


Phuong, have you met Thu?
Phương, cô gặp Thu chưa?


Exucse me, I don’t think we’ve met before. I’m Cuong
Xin lỗi, tôi nghĩ trước đây chúng ta chưa gặp nhau . Tôi là Cường


Hello. You must be Duy. I’m Hong
Xin chào. Chắc chắn anh là Duy. Tôi là Hồng


I’ve heard so much about you
Tôi đã nghe nói rất nhiều về anh


I’ve heard your name for a long time
Từ lâu tôi đã được nghe danh tiếng của anh


It’s a great pleasure to have the honour of making you acquaintance
Rất hân hạnh được làm quen với anh


It’s a privilege to know you
Rất vinh hạnh được biết anh


Me too
Tôi cũng vậy


I met them three months ago in Hoa Binh province
Tôi quen họ 3 tháng trước đây, ở tỉnh Hòa Bình


Is Mai an old friend of you?
Có phải Mai là bạn cũ của cậu không?


What’s your friend’s name?
Bạn anh tên là gì?


I can’t remember your telephone number
Tôi không thể nhớ được số điện thoại của anh


I’d like you to meet Tuyet
Tôi muốn giới thiệu anh với Tuyết


I’d like to present you to Phong
Tôi muốn giới thiệu anh với Phong


I’d like you to meet a friend of mine
Tôi muốn anh gặp bạn tôi


Come and meet them now
Bây giờ chúng ta đến gặp họ nhé


Come with me and meet Tung
Hãy đi cùng tôi tới gặp Tùng nhé


HỘI THOẠI THỰC HÀNH


Hội thoại 1


A: Who’s that tall boy next to Binh?
Anh chàng cao cao ngồi cạnh anh Binh là ai thế ạ?


B: That’s Tuan. Let me introduce you to him now. Tuan, this is my cousin , Huyen
Cậy ấy là Tuấn. Để anh giới thiệu em với cậy ấy nhé. Tuấn này, đây là Huyền, em họ mình


C: Hi, Huyen. I’m glad to meet you
Chào Huyền. Rất vui được gặp em


A: I’m glad to meet you, too
Em cũng rất vui được gặp anh


B: Tuan is good at foreign languges, especially English
Anh Tuấn rất giỏi các môn ngoại ngữ, đặc biệt là tiếng Anh


A: Really? I’m not very good at it. But I am interested in it
Thật sao? Em học tiếng Anh không giỏi lắm. Nhưng em thích nó


C: Never mind. Practice makes perfect.
Không sau đâu. Có công mài sắt có ngày nên kim mà


Hội thoại 2


A: Welcome, Viet. Come and meet my mom. Mom, this is my friend Viet from Da Nang. Viet, this is my mother
Chào Việt. Hãy đến gặp mẹ mình nhé. Mẹ ơi, đây là Việt, bạn con, bạn ấy đến từ Đà Nẵng. Giới thiệu với Việt, đây là mẹ mình


B: Nice to meet you
Cháu rất vui được gặp bác ạ


C: Nice to meet you, too
Bác cũng rất vui được gặp cháu


A: Mom, I’d like to take Viet to my room for a while.
Mẹ ơi, con muốn đưa Việt lên thăm phòng con 1 lát ạ


C: OK. I’ll prepare for the dinner and will call you when we are ready.
Được rồi. Mẹ sẽ chuẩn bị bữa tối, khi nào xong mẹ sẽ gọi cho các con


A: Thanks, mom
Con cảm ơn mẹ


Hội thoại 3


A: Mr Khanh, this is my colleague Mr Duy
Anh Khánh này, đây là anh Duy, đồng nghiệp của tôi


B: How do you do
Chào anh


C: Mr Duy, how do you do?
Chào anh Duy


A: Mr Duy has just come back to Vietnam from Japan. He has learnt and worked there for 6 years.
Anh Duy vừa từ Nhật trở về. Anh ấy đã học tập và công tác ở đó 6 năm


C: Oh, you must be so experienced, Mr Duy. I’m really lucky to meet you here today
Ồ, chắc chắn anh là người có rất nhiều kinh nghiệm , anh Duy. Tôi thấy mình thật may mắn vì có thể gặp được anh ở đây hôm nay


B: Thanks for your compliment. It’s my pleasure to meet you
Cảm ơn anh đã khen ngợi. Tôi cũng rất hân hạnh được gặp các anh mà

----------


## obsking

*Trả lời: Video học tiếng Anh-GIỚI THIỆU NGƯỜI THÂN, BẠN BÈ, ĐỒNG NGHIỆP - Tiếng Anh giao tiếp cơ bản*

Cảm ơn bài chia sẻ của bạn thank cho bạn để bạn có tinh thần up tiếp

----------


## chuyenlambang1

thanks

----------


## seoben

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## huongtmbn

Thanks bạn,,,,,,,,,

----------

